# Homemade Hydro



## Jbong (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey everyone, I want to build a homade hydro setup and would love to look at pics of any homemade kits the people here have made and figure that anyone who made one would probably want to show off there work anyway .

post em if you got em. Thanks in advance.

-bong:bong1:


----------



## Growdude (Apr 9, 2007)

Here is a link to all kinds of homemade systems of all types.
http://edurink10.tripod.com/hydroideashobbyist/systems.html


----------



## indiglo (Apr 9, 2007)

The best way that I found is to take a 25 gal tub (or whatever size you like) take the lid and cut spots for your small pots. I put just a little perilite in the pot to hold the plant up, then just let the roots dangle through. I have a couple of bubblers in the bottom to keep it moving. ($2 at Andersons) They love this and have huge root mass. I change the nutes and put fresh water once a week and there you have a self contained system.


----------



## Jbong (Apr 9, 2007)

indiglo said:
			
		

> The best way that I found is to take a 25 gal tub (or whatever size you like) take the lid and cut spots for your small pots. I put just a little perilite in the pot to hold the plant up, then just let the roots dangle through. I have a couple of bubblers in the bottom to keep it moving. ($2 at Andersons) They love this and have huge root mass. I change the nutes and put fresh water once a week and there you have a self contained system.


 
Is this system you are talking about more or less the same design as a bubble cloner? Because thats what I am picturing, It is a good idea but If I were to make it I would just add a water pump and make it a drip system. Do you have any pics of it??

keep them posts coming:aok:


----------



## KADE (Apr 10, 2007)

Here is the system i'm currently using. Made out of 4" pvc pipe. Made originally for a SoG style of grow... I've so far always vegged a lil too much and come up with monster plants...



All the other setups I have are DWC in 5 gallon buckets for my mother plants and a couple bubble cloners.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 15, 2007)

DWC Setup

Find a very sturdy box to start with.  Use multiple air pumps and many airstones.

I left this setup unattended for 16 days.  It had no failures except one plant grew to close to the light.  I need an auto lite lifter


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 15, 2007)

Sweet setup Kade


Me Likey Lots


----------



## Jbong (Apr 15, 2007)

Lookin good allgrownup, did you use any plans or did you just go from the ideas in your head.


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 15, 2007)

A very inexpensive styrofoam ice cooler can also be used as a resevoir.I love that setup KADE.Is it the drip type?How large is your resevoir for that?


----------



## Jbong (Apr 15, 2007)

Kade,do you have any problems with the roots growing far into the pvc tube system


----------



## KADE (Apr 15, 2007)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> A very inexpensive styrofoam ice cooler can also be used as a resevoir.I love that setup KADE.Is it the drip type?How large is your resevoir for that?


 
It is a drip... but when u think of it.. also a nft... the roots eventually will fill the pipe SOLID.. and the roots usually eventually reach the res too... so a dwc also... she is a hybrid system... not by choice... the plants just want it that way.
My rez is a 20 gallon.. but i only fill it w/ 15.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 15, 2007)

Built from inspiration here at MJP. Check out the DIY section or PM me and i'll send ya pics of my build setup start to finish in steps

Its easy, its the cheapest setup, and it by far the easiest and most reliable hydro to leave unattended with confidence. IMHO

From my personal experience, you just need to error on the more side when it comes to airstones, and glue them in with liquid nails instead of crappy aquarium cylicone.

I think a 6 inch airstone under each 6" net pot would yield the best results. 

One of my plants is O2 defficient i think and it is the larger one in the front of that pic.  it growth has been tremendous but looks ratty.  I moved another airstone under its huge root knots and it looks better already.


----------

